# My new giant grim reaper...



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

When i saw it in the store, i had to have it...

He stands approximately 12 feet tall... I'm about 6' 5"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks as if he's pointing to his next victim


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pretty cool!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks as if he's pointing to his next victim


Hope not!

That arm is actually animated, it moves up and down... Pretty neat.

Last year was my first year in this neighborhood, and i noticed a lot of kids passed our house because all the houses around me are vacant.

So i figured a giant inflatable would bring them closer and they would see all my other cool stuff!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That ought to get you noticed!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^ What Hairazor said - he's a beauty!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

that would make me what to come and check things out.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I missed this last year. Holy cow that thing is ginormous!!

My dearest Frank (inflatable) who was the beginning of my haunting probably 10 years ago or possibly more "died" last year. His hands literally shredded and he collapsed. Weirdly enough, the rest of him was fine but while tying his hands in a knot worked to inflate him, I figured that would scare the daylights out of kids to have a friendly Frankenstein with no hands! He was kind of scary looking like that!

I wouldn't mind having something like this guy as a replacement! Very cool!


----------

